# Experience but no qualification



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

My friend has over 10 years experience as a carpenter but has not trade qualifications. 
Where can he get his experience assessed so he can apply for a skilled migrant visa. 

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe nowhere! I thought Carpenters/Cabinet Makers had to have completed an apprenticeship? 

You can get a 457 without a skills assessment with plenty of recent work experience but would be difficult for most trades to get sponsorship.


----------



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

_shel said:


> Maybe nowhere! I thought Carpenters/Cabinet Makers had to have completed an apprenticeship?
> 
> You can get a 457 without a skills assessment with plenty of recent work experience but would be difficult for most trades to get sponsorship.


Does he need sponsorship on a 457 visa or just nominate a region to live in ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

457 is a temporary employer sponsorship. So he needs to find a company willing to offer him a job that can meet the requirements to be a sponsor. But like I said it is often difficult for trades people as its quite expensive and time consuming to sponsor people and many companies dont bother as there are loads of people who dont need sponsorship already in Australia who they can employ and it can be difficult for them to meet the requirements to be a sponsor.

Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)


----------



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

Hes having such a hard time finding sponsorship. Just thought there many be another way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Often the way with trades, they just dont attract the same pay that justifies the employers effort, money & time! 

Is he in Australia? Try the mines, they do pay better and do sponsor. But wouldnt have a clue how to go about it just avoid the dodgy companies wanting to take money for introductions!


----------



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

_shel said:


> Often the way with trades, they just dont attract the same pay that justifies the employers effort, money & time!
> 
> Is he in Australia? Try the mines, they do pay better and do sponsor. But wouldnt have a clue how to go about it just avoid the dodgy companies wanting to take money for introductions!


He is in the US . Too old for the working holiday visa and no formal qualifications for another visa.  
Pity.


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

movetothesun said:


> My friend has over 10 years experience as a carpenter but has not trade qualifications.
> Where can he get his experience assessed so he can apply for a skilled migrant visa.
> 
> Thank you.


Movetothesun I think its possible to assess your friends carpentry skills without certificates but he (I’m assuming a he) needs to show evidence of an apprentice. By evidence I mean an employer who is carpentry specialist and reputable, then be able to evidence the time spent as an apprentice carpenter.

Recent employment. To qualify for skills assessment you must have been in paid employed/selfemployed 40 hours a week for 12 months out of the previous two years. You must evidence this through receipts bank statements the like. Cash in hand is doesn’t count.

If you want to go for a 175 -176 visa or should I say now (as you will not have the skills assessment result by the 12th June) if you are “invited” to apply 175-176 visa you must first prove that you have 8 years paid 40 hour a week work experience out of the last 10 years. On the other hand you may make the 65 points mark “visa requirement” without the not need for these years work experience.

There is too much unknowns Movetothesun and I don’t want blabber on stuff that may not be relevant to you friend.


----------



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

charlie72 said:


> Movetothesun I think its possible to assess your friends carpentry skills without certificates but he (I’m assuming a he) needs to show evidence of an apprentice. By evidence I mean an employer who is carpentry specialist and reputable, then be able to evidence the time spent as an apprentice carpenter.
> 
> Recent employment. To qualify for skills assessment you must have been in paid employed/selfemployed 40 hours a week for 12 months out of the previous two years. You must evidence this through receipts bank statements the like. Cash in hand is doesn’t count.
> 
> ...


Charlie, thank you for your reply, 
Do you have a website other the TRA that will assess he's experience? 

He didnt serve an apprenticeship, he has the experience, bank statements, pay slips etc .


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

You cant pick and choose who to assess your skills. That is dictated by DIACS requirements, which is TRA.


----------



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

_shel said:


> You cant pick and choose who to assess your skills. That is dictated by DIACS requirements, which is TRA.


I called the TRA and the girl I spoke with said they only assess qualifications.


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

movetothesun said:


> I called the TRA and the girl I spoke with said they only assess qualifications.


.7 MEETING THE ELIGIBILITY REQUIREMENTS: APPRENTICESHIPS 
An apprenticeship will be recognised as meeting the eligibility requirements if it is: 
a) at a level comparable to the relevant Australian apprenticeship required for the occupation 
b) at a quality standard comparable to Australian apprenticeships 
c) relevant to the nominated occupation. 
TRA Migration Skills Assessment Applicant Guidelines 
We will consider the following: 
i. Was an award or qualification issued as a result of the apprenticeship? 
ii. Did the apprenticeship involve a combination of paid employment and off-the-job training? 
iii. Is the apprenticeship supported by approved government and industry bodies? 
iv. Was the content and duration of the apprenticeship sufficient to develop competence to a comparable standard? 

TRA Migration Skills Assessment Applicant Guidelines Page 17

Sorry Movetothesun, Shel is right certificates are required. I confused it with work experience. Even so certs are only one of many bridges that need crossing. 

Trades Recognition Australia sets the rules for Vetassess and Victoria University to work to. Therefore it wouldn't matter who assesses the application they all will look for certs.


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

Maybe speak to an agent and get their opinion. If you havn't done much research yet be sure to have a good pile ready for the agent and get your monies worth. The first telephone call is usually free so therefore make the most of it. 

You know things are changing with Australian visas on 12th June so keep that in mind aswell.


----------



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

charlie72 said:


> Maybe speak to an agent and get their opinion. If you havn't done much research yet be sure to have a good pile ready for the agent and get your monies worth. The first telephone call is usually free so therefore make the most of it.
> 
> You know things are changing with Australian visas on 12th June so keep that in mind aswell.


12th of June ??? 
I thought its changing on July 1st ?


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

movetothesun said:


> 12th of June ???
> I thought its changing on July 1st ?


Yes its July sorry. But remember they pull the system a few weeks before that date inorder to get the new one up and running.


----------



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

Does that mean i will be unable to upload my application towards the last week get.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

No qualifications No chance. This is Australia where qualifications are more important than your skills itself.


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

movetothesun said:


> Does that mean i will be unable to upload my application towards the last week get.


That is a question to post in itself. Can't confirm but i would or rather hope that skills assessments would carry on regardless to changes to the visa processes. Skill assessments are a requirement for certain visas and a seperate intentity to Australian immigration. Mind you none of the assessment bodies should be taken a break considering there seems to be a backlog in the system.


----------



## movetothesun (May 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your help, I really appreciate it


----------

